# New Jersey Digital Signature/Seal Question



## Glengineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi all!

I have a question about the NJ seal requirements.  I just recently received my NJ License by comity.  My understanding is that as of 2016, they accept both embossed and digital stamps.  My question is, after an exhaustive search, all I can find is that the digital seal/signature must follow FIPS PUB 186-4.

Is this similar to the procedure required by the State of Florida to digitally sign a document, or would a traditional .tif scanned image of a stamp/seal suffice?  My interpretation would be that a .tif file would be considered a facsimile, and therefore not accepted.

Can anyone provide some guidance on this, and point me toward a digital signature program if that is necessary?


----------



## peaon7 (Jun 4, 2020)

Florida allows an image of the seal.

Florida:

(c) Digitally Created Seals: A Digitally Created Seal is any seal created as part of the document and not physically applied that is an opaque permanent representation that complies with subsection 61G15-23.002(2), F.A.C.

NJ requires something like this.  We use it for certain clients.


----------



## Glengineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks Peaon!  I wound up getting GlobalSign and have been using it for a couple months at this point.

A new question came up last Friday, while signing/sealing a 60 page submittal set.  Sealing the first 20 pages was fine, but each subsequent page took much longer to process before I could do the next page.  In all, I spent nearly 4 hours sealing the submittal.  I'm the first engineer in my company to be using digital for NJ, and there is so little information that I have been able to find about what they require/accept.  Can I just seal the first page of a set, or is there a speedier way to seal a whole set?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 19, 2020)

Glengineer said:


> Thanks Peaon!  I wound up getting GlobalSign and have been using it for a couple months at this point.
> 
> A new question came up last Friday, while signing/sealing a 60 page submittal set.  Sealing the first 20 pages was fine, but each subsequent page took much longer to process before I could do the next page.  In all, I spent nearly 4 hours sealing the submittal.  I'm the first engineer in my company to be using digital for NJ, and there is so little information that I have been able to find about what they require/accept.  Can I just seal the first page of a set, or is there a speedier way to seal a whole set?


We use bluebeam PDF editing software to apply digital seals. Typically we can apply the seal to one page and locate in the proper position, apply it to all pages, and then lock and flatten it so it cannot be removed.


----------

